# single-line reefing installation



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out the best approach to installing a single-line reefing system, but without the line running through (inside) the boom. I want to know if the following work: A bowline is tied to the boom; the line then runs straight up to the reefing clew, then down and aft to a cheek block on the port side of the boom; the the line is then run forward to another cheek block at the tack end of the boom, and then up through the tack reefing point, and then down to the spinnaker winch. Is this do-able? Is it unsightly? Unseamanlike?


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

That should work. It's very similar to the system I had on my last boat, a Newport 28.

Harken shows you how to do it:

http://www.harken.com/rigtips/reefing.php

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailhog-

While that would work, I would recommend that you go with a two-line reefing setup, rather than a single line system. A two-line reefing setup allows you to control the tension on the clew and tack independently, giving you the ability to flatten the reefed sail a bit better than a single line system would. Single line reefing also requires a very long line, and leaves a lot of slack around the cockpit, where the shorter two-line reefing lines are easier to stow....some call it a wash.. you have two lines instead of one much longer line. Finally, the tack of the sail generally needs to be tightened/tensioned first, to protect the luff of the mainsail from being exposed to higher than normal point loads. At least this was the argument brought up by one sail loft, and one I thought was worth listening to. You can read the original post at the sail loft's website, *here*.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

And, I believe Harken makes kits for both single and double line reefing. I know for sure that they make two size kits for single line reefing. Couple hundred bucks or so, but the hardware is very nice, the instructions excellent, and they are adjustable. I felt it was worth the money.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I have used a very similar system in the past. I would recommend moving the forward cheek block from the boom to the mast. This allows you to better tension the tack of the sail as SD- mentioned. Additionally remember to use blocks a size or two larger than what you think you need as it will make the line much easier to handle and reef much easier.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*Very important advise....*
*
And above all, once reefed DO NOT FORGET to release out haul!!!!!!*

Now what your'e looking for.

Here is a stupid simple system that allows triming....with 2 lines










And another stupid simple system with one line...only requires you put a foot block at the mast!! This is the one you want, right? (the above is better)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, it looks like most of us agree that a two-line reefing system is the way to go..  Nice sketches Giu... 

Also, on a two-line reefing system, set the tack reefing line first...then do the clew reefing line. Doing it this way will avoid loading the sail slugs along the lower portion of the luff and possibly damaging them.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

My strategy....send the wife forward before the storm drifts in 2 lines and 2 or 3 reef points is a lot of lines in the cockpit and a lot of blocks etc...It doesn't take long to slab reef and its just a few steps out of the cockpit...fewer lines, fewer doglegs and angles, less confusion.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Of course there's always the other type of single line, jiffy-reefing system, with reefing hooks mounted at the tack end - shown not reefed in this photo:










The single blue line, shown just beneath the boom, runs through a turning sheave, then internally through the boom, turning through another end sheave, up to a reef clew, then down to a boom mounted cleat.

About as "stupid-simple" as you can get.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I suppose the argument for 2 lines as opposed to 2 is less friction and work since the load is split?
pigslo


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The tack hook solution works- the tack is anchored easily but does need someone at the mast. One potential problem that arises, though, esp. with 2nd and 3rd reefs is that the slugs stack too high to allow the reef point to reach the hook itself. The most common use of tack hooks is on race boats with bolt-rope-fed mains (no slugs).

As an alternative, a cunningham tackle, if present, can be used as the tack fitting - but still requires someone to go forward and move the cunninham hook to the next cringle.

Unless you spend some bucks on low friction blocks, any single line system is going to be difficult to use and to get the sail properly set. I've seen blocks used shackled to the reef cringles to reduce friction, but then you've got that weight and mass aloft when you don't need it.

So, if you insist on being able to reef from the cockpit, I guess it's the 2 line system alright.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB, the hook at the tack is probably the most widely used system in the World. I would dare say that your system is used in probably 80 to 90% of the boats sailing today.

I do not have hooks, for obvious reasons, I do have a tack ring at my tack, a few inches above I have a second one for the cunningham, and then several feet above it, I have the reef ring.

I have a sort of a double line reef system. I have the reef outhaul, that is tied to the boom, goes up the reef hole, then to a block in the boom's butt, then internally to the boom tack, then down the mast, then to the cockpit.

To reef, I simply tie the unused tack ring (the lower one) and tied it around the mast.

However, I can, if I want, use the second cuningham (yes I have 2) as a separate reef line for the tack.

This to say I have in reality a 2 line ssytem.

Pigs, using 2 lines its not only good from the friction standpoint, but it also allows better halyard trim when reefed and better outhaul trim when reefed.

Given, an extra line in the cockpit can be a pain, but if one doesn't know how to handle the lines in the cockpit, probably shouldn't be sailing...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Why is a tack hook necessary at all? Don't they tend to come unhooked when hardening the sail at the clew?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailhog said:


> Why is a tack hook necessary at all? Don't they tend to come unhooked when hardening the sail at the clew?


Nope - halyard tension keeps the hook in the cringle - that's why you must tension the tack with the halyard first!

But the tack hook isn't "necessary" - it's just another method of securing the tack that requires no line... simpler but as I said, needs someone to go to the mast.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Giulietta said:


> Given, an extra line in the cockpit can be a pain, but if one doesn't know how to handle the lines in the cockpit, probably shouldn't be sailing...


How many lines does it take to sail a Portugese Racing Boat?

The world may never know.

(They are using a calculator right now to determine the answer)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Given, an extra line in the cockpit can be a pain, but if one doesn't know how to handle the lines in the cockpit, probably shouldn't be sailing...


You are getting a lot of use out of my photos, Alex.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

One last question. In a two-line reefing configuration, would one need to have use of a winch to harden down on the reefing clew? I would think there would be less friction, and therefore one would not be as necessary. I'm trying to keep added hardware to a minimum...


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Sailhog - what size is your boat/sail? On our Passport 40, our blocks are kind of old... Our reefing process (two line):

1) We let the main halyard down
2) We pull in on the tack reef line to a pre-defined mark and close the clutch
3) We winch on the main halyard to harden the main
4) We pull in on the clew reef line as much as we can and close the clutch
5) We winch on the clew reef line to harden up

It's much easier when we're initially raising with a reef before the sail is even up. In that case we just close the clutch on both the tack and clew and then winch up the mainsail until we get rid of all scalloping.

In all cases we're letting loose on the outhaul and tightening up on the vang after reefing.

By the way, we converted our boat from having a tack hook/cringle with clew reefing line to two line reefing as soon as we bought it. Being able to reef from the cockpit is very handy when you're shorthanded (one or two people). I can't stress that enough!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Labatt,
Thanks for the thoughtful response. I sail a Catalina 30 tall rig, and I don't have a winch available on the port side of the coach roof, which is where it makes the most sense to run the lines. Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to reef from the cockpit unless I run my main halyard aft as well. I don't dread going to the mast in unsettled weather (don't like doing work on the bow, however), but your point about being able to reef exclusively from the cockpit is well taken. At the very least, I'd like to be able to harden down the clew without the use of a winch. Apparently you have need of one on your Passport. I think I might be putting in a reefing system, and then modifying it to see how it works. Just trying to keep the modifications to a minimum...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailhog you don't need winches to reef. None what so ever.

If you go back to Labatt's post, you can read the steps, de-tension halyard, pull on tack reef line till its in a pre marked position (that you will ahve to find later), hoist the halyard again, then pull the reef outhaul.

Only need the winch for the halyard. But it looks like you hoist the hallyard from the mast, so in your case, unless you also bring the halyard to the cockpit, you're better of with the hook, as TB showed.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> You are getting a lot of use out of my photos, Alex.


Is it one of yours???

Fred said he "organized" my photos!!!  

I thought it was one of mine...sorry...I was amazed by the quality of some of my photos, I was actually thinking I was getting good at them.....my bad.. 

Anyway...possesion is 2/3 of the law!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry Giu-

Just wishful thinking on your part... 


Giulietta said:


> I thought it was one of mine...sorry...I was amazed by the quality of some of my photos, I was actually thinking I was getting good at them.....my bad..
> 
> Anyway...possesion is 2/3 of the law!!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Meanwhile, back on the track.....

Sailhog, on a C30 you shouldn't need a winch for the clew line - but be sure to have plenty of slack in the mainsheet _*and *_the vang while you are taking in the clew reef line.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I should mention that in the Harken single line reefing system you need to sew a ring to the sail above and aft of the tack. You shackle a block to this ring and it serves as your down haul for the luff. The ring is not necessarily positioned at the same spot as the cringle there as it's lead is different.

The West Marine catalog has an illustration and small photo of the kit.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Is it one of yours???
> 
> Fred said he "organized" my photos!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, it's number 32 in the series of beauty shots of the Portuguese coastline.

I don't mind. I like the publicity.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> I should mention that in the Harken single line reefing system you need to sew a ring to the sail above and aft of the tack. You shackle a block to this ring and it serves as your down haul for the luff. The ring is not necessarily positioned at the same spot as the cringle there as it's lead is different.
> 
> The West Marine catalog has an illustration and small photo of the kit.


When I consider the friction and bother involved, two lines makes more sense in anything but a skinny IOR style main. Even with that, I just used two lines: a a leech line for the first reef, and one for the second. The luff I just hauled down manually on a slackened main halyard and put on the tack hook.

The new boat has a main at least 50% larger, with proper ties and cringles. That will call for a different approach, because in a big wind or a sudden gust, I won't necessarily find it easy to haul down the luff first.

On a related note, does anyone still use a jib downhaul? I've used 1/4" line for this with some success, but I must be the only guy I know who uses a reefable No. 2 and 3.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm in the process of laying out a jib down haul for my boat. I do not have, nor intend to get roller furling. I was unaware that I was furthering my status as a dinosaur. (g)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> I'm in the process of laying out a jib down haul for my boat. I do not have, nor intend to get roller furling. I was unaware that I was furthering my status as a dinosaur. (g)


I have a Profurl on my yankee jib...it came with the boat and I will maintain it until it breaks. But the staysail is hank-on, and I have no problems with that whatsoever. Furling is a cruising compromise, and while it gives people who should perhaps consider a smaller boat a way to cruise with less physical effort, it's no way to get a boat moving if you take in more than a third of the sail area, from what I've seen.

I like it, but I don't, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> if you take in more than a third of the sail area, from what I've seen.


Not necessarily


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Not necessarily


Your boat is a special case, because you know what you like and told people to make it happen. I am considering buying a bigger genoa and making it reefable like yours so I can drive the boat a little harder.

Some of your ideas are going to find a new home on my boat, Alex, including the simple ones like little metal pads on deck to deflect tensioned lines. That could save me some painting in the future, and it's why I like seeing custom boats: you get to see a bunch of good ideas in one place (and occasionally, ideas that need rethinking!)


----------

